# SMOKED SALMON CANDY WITH A TOUCH OF HEAT



## chef willie (Feb 28, 2013)

Have been wanting to find my happy medium with smoking salmon for finger food, you know...have a little tug to it. Tired of the same old teriyaki style but liked the sweetness with a bit of heat. I did a quick kosher salt brine in the fridge for a coupla hours. Washed all salt off and applied a coat of my rub then a coating of dark brown sugar finished off with a drizzle of honey on top of that. Slid it into the 200 degree Smokin-It with about a 2 ounce chunk of cherry wood. Inserted the probe and went about some errands. I decided to go to 150 IT this time as opposed to the prior 140 IT for a more jerked effect. The cherry wood definitely imparted a darker complexion to the salmon compared to the alder wood I used before. All in all I think I found my happy medium with a bit of heat and sweet. Next time I'll shoot for 145 IT  

Kosher salt bath














SALMON 1.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 28, 2013






brown sugar and honey goodness














SALMON2.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 28, 2013






150 IT














SALMON 3.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 28, 2013






nice and firm for snacking














salmon 4.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Feb 28, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 28, 2013)

very nice!  Love Salmon any way ya do it!

Kat


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 28, 2013)

Brown sugar and cherry worked out well. What kind of salmon?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 28, 2013)

Chef Willie that salmon looks great!!! I'm heading to PDX this weekend, don't leave any of that out It might be missing if you do


----------



## chef willie (Mar 1, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Brown sugar and cherry worked out well. What kind of salmon?


Nothing special....just that farm raised 'atlantic' carcass


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Chef Willie that salmon looks great!!! I'm heading to PDX this weekend, don't leave any of that out It might be missing if you do


Good luck in Portlandia....and I've seen where u hang out, I'm sure you have much better fish to smoke...lol


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 1, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Brown sugar and cherry worked out well. What kind of salmon?
> ...


I asked because I was wondering how this would work with Chinook Salmon from lake Michigan (white meat)


----------



## chef willie (Mar 1, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> I asked because I was wondering how this would work with Chinook Salmon from lake Michigan (white meat)


How bad could it turn out??...lol....brown sugar, honey and some rub with a little zing to it. I think that would be good on a smoked old boot


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Nothing special....just that farm raised 'atlantic' carcass
> 
> Good luck in Portlandia....and I've seen where u hang out, I'm sure you have much better fish to smoke...lol


The last several years my luck at salmon fishing has been the best at the fish market 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Next weekend I hope to add some more lingcod and rockfish to the freezer. Maybe I'll make some rockfish jerky, haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Chef!  Your salmon made the Face Book site today!  Woot Woot!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## kiteman (Mar 1, 2013)

So what is in your rub? is it Jeff's rib rub? I don't like that on fish, what do you suggest?


----------



## chef willie (Mar 1, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Congrats Chef!  Your salmon made the Face Book site today!  Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thx....didn't know we had such a thing...lol


KiteMan said:


> So what is in your rub? is it Jeff's rib rub? I don't like that on fish, what do you suggest?


I'm a big fan of the Cajun style rubs. The creation I used on the salmon was pretty much equal parts basil, oregano, thyme, paprika and as much cayenne as u can take....all ground fine


----------



## steamaway (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks yummy, you need to send that recipe to Smokin-it for there recipe section


----------



## hagisan (Mar 1, 2013)

Nom nom nom  I sent text to the wife to p/u salmon otw home.

Well done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rondewriver (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks so good! Gotta try this one! Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2013)

How do you do a kosher salt bath?  Can I use sea salt?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2013)

Bump for a answer.


----------

